
Pure Coolness (describes paper e-book device that Manolis Kelaidis prototyped) - bootload
http://tizra.blogspot.com/2007/06/pure-coolness.html
======
corentin
Now _that_ is something people want. I'm much more excited to see this go into
production than a hyped web 2.0 phone.

~~~
bootload
It's not too far from an interactive book, ie: Nells _"Young Lady's
Illustrated Primer"_. Just add an interactive component and you get something
out of science fiction ( Diamond Age, Neal Stephenson, 0-553-38096-6) ~
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Diamond_Age>

Another point that parallels Stephensons book is the failure of AI. If you can
add digital content, hook it up to the web who needs AI?

